# The people who use the bottom screen of their DS to play GBA games club



## PK (Jul 7, 2008)

It's back! People Who Use The Bottom Screen Of Their DS Whilst Playing Game Boy Advance Games! Join now!

(Note- I'm ot sure if I'm allowed to be in this, since I lost my DS, but what the hell- It's MY club, and I say I can. xD)

MEMBERS:
PK
Worst Username Ever
Metallic Deoxys
Gardevoir
Crazy Weavile
Belmont
ESP
Zantetsuken
Salamander
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Ketsu
Mike the Foxhog
Flora and Ashes
Proto_Fan
pikachu629
Shadowstar
Mike the Foxhog
Falthor
firepoke4ever
Terry. T.
Linzys
Kriisa Scorcher
Lucariking
Emerald Espeon

HEATHENS:
Timmy :D *shot*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I'm in. Bottom screen ftw!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Me too. I like touching options before I press the A button, just because it's on the touch screen.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I do too. Hooray for touch screens! I'm in! ^^


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I do on the Fat, but not the Lite. Can I still join?


----------



## Timmy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

HOW DO YOU PEOPLE FUNCTION

I JUST CANNOT LOOK AT THE BOTTOM SCREEN FOR THAT LONG
IT'S LIKE ARGH IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME ;-;
Playing with the top screen is basically just like using a GBASP for me so lol.

You weird people, bless you. |:B


----------



## Belmont (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I'm in. Go bottom screen!


----------



## ESP (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*



Timmy said:


> HOW DO YOU PEOPLE FUNCTION
> 
> I JUST CANNOT LOOK AT THE BOTTOM SCREEN FOR THAT LONG
> IT'S LIKE ARGH IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME ;-;
> ...


I went straight from the GBA to the DS, never even touched an SP, thus, I'm more used to playing on the bottom screen.

So I guess I'm in.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I use the bottom screen of my DS!! Can I join please?
(But, you should know, my top screen has a crack in it from my idiot cousin jumping on my bed. It's in the top left corner and some weird dark-grey stuff is in the way. And the weird thing is, when you turn it to sunlight, the weird dark-grey stuff disappears. Ok I'll shut up now.)


----------



## Keltena (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I use the bottom screen. I mean, using the top screen is just... weird. o.o; Screens go between the buttons... or so playing a GBA teaches you, anyway. xD

...anyway. Um. Join, I guess?


----------



## PK (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Heey everybody, I bought a DS! :D Now I can REALLY use the bottom screen. And all of you that asked to join are in! :D


----------



## Lili (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Bottom screen forever!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Go bottom screen! =D


----------



## PK (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Members list added!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Bottom screen for the win! I join?


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

Joineth as well?

It's fun looking at teh bottom screen. ^^


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

I flip flop myself. I do it like every other month. XD

So join I guess.


----------



## PK (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The return of PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG!*

You're all added.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

Nuuu, the title was changed! PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG owned!!!


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in, I play with my bottom screen because my top screen randomly goes black because it's broken, but it still works.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

Ill join.

I love playing the game boy on the bottom screen. I feels like a real GameBoy


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 30, 2008)

pikachu629 said:


> Ill join.
> 
> I love playing the game boy on the bottom screen. I feels like a real GameBoy


So true. Use the top screen? With no buttons either side of it?! No bloody thank you.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 30, 2008)

GBA Games on bottom screen = GBA feel.  Period.

Joinage!


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: PWUTBSOTDSWPGBAG*

I have mine set on the bottom screen now, so I'll join. Bottom screens pwn!


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll join! I use the bottom screen so I can see the game!


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 17, 2008)

PK BLUE said:


> MEMBERS:
> PK
> Worst Username Ever
> Metallic Deoxys
> ...


I wasn't added to the member list.


----------



## PK (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh, geez, sorry, guys. I thought this thread was kinda dead and didn't check it again. I'll add you all now.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 25, 2008)

*join*


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 25, 2008)

I like bottom screens to use my GBA games. THEY SHALL LIVE 4EVER! WHOO-HOO!


----------



## Lucariking (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a bottom screener!

*joinz*


----------



## PK (Aug 28, 2008)

*sniff* I feel so loved. So accepted. *shot*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to use my bottom screen, but I had to switch to the top screen only because of all the scratches on the bottom screen from using the stylus. And I agree with all the people who say the screen should be between the buttons...I went right from a GBA to a DS too.

So can I join? =D


----------

